# Your top 5



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd be fun to see everyones top 5 favorite breeds and least favorite breeds. I'll start us out!

Favorite
1. Poodle
2. Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen
3. Whippet
4. Doberman
5. Chinese Crested

Least Favorite (no particular order...just dogs I could never see myself owning)
1. German Shepherd 
2. Lab
3. Aussie
4. German Short Haired Pointers
5. Golden (I have one now and I love her, but wouldn't own another)


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Top 5...Poodle, LH Chihuahua, Scottie, Collie, Saluki
Bottom 5...Bassett, All Mastiffs, Weims, Smooth Doxie, Min Pin


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Top 5: Poodle, Portuguese Water Dog, Chinese Crested, Doberman, Viszla 

Not exactly bottom 5, but dogs I love to look at but wouldn't want to own: Shiba Inu, Basenji, Black Russian Terrier, Dalmation


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Love these breeds;
1. Poodle
2. Shih Tzu
3. Boxer
4. Bichon
5. Pom

Would not want to own these;
1. Bulldog
2. Boston Terrier
3. Collie
4. Pug
5. Whippet


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a cute game XD
favourite
1. Poodles ((in the standard variety, though I have a friend with a toy and...they're growing on me lol))
2. Chow Chows, but an EXTREMELY well bred one
3. Salukis/Afghans...I count them one in the same because I love both but couldn't decide which I like better XD
4. Whippets
5. Newfoundland, again I have a friend with one and she is the biggest gentlest dog I've ever met

not so favourite
1. Dachshunds...
2. Shih-tzu's
3. Chihuahuas
4. Chinese Crested
5. Cocker Spaniels

I know most of the ones I don't care for are smaller...I dunno, I like larger dogs ^_^


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Top 5 (no particular order)
1. Catahoula
2. Poodle
3. Pit Bull (APBT)
4.Mastiffs
5.Rough Collies

Least favorite 5 (no particular order) no offense to these breeds, just not for me
1. Labs
2. Chihuahuas
3. Border Collies
4. Hounds
5. Pugs


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, I'll play. Nothing wrong with the bottom five, just not for me.

First: Poodle, of course, all sizes)
King Charles Cavalier
Bichon
Boxer
Labs

Bottom 5
Briards
Pomerianians (sp)
Pitt Bulls
Dobermans
German Shepards


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It's hard to choose only 5 favourite!!

Favourite:
Poodle
Greyhound
Whippet
Welsh Terrier
Boxer

I've met great examples of these breeds, but I wouldn't want to own one.
Least:
Shar Pei
English Bulldog
Chinese Crested
Daschund 
Thai Ridgeback


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My favourites would be 

Shih-tzu
Poodle
Coton de Tulear
English cocker
Doberman

Least favourite

Bulldog
Boxer
Boston
Pug
Dogue de Bordeaux or any other dog with hanging wrinkled faces!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Favorite
1. Poodle
2. Samoyed
3. Boston
4. Corgi
5. Whippet

Least Favorite
1. Yorkies
2. Cockers
3. Huskies
4. Chihuahuas
5. Beagle


My least favorites are ones I hate grooming..


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Favorites: Poodle, Shihtzu,Yorkie,Maltese
Least: Any dog that sheds (allergies)


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*Top 5*
~ Toy Poodle
~ Standard Poodle
~ Miniature Poodle
~ Dobermann
~ Chihuahua (Show bred only, both coats)

*Bottom 5*
~ Shih Tzu
~ Yorkie
~ Boxer
~ Mastiff or any open mouthed breed
~ Any double coated breed

I don't see myself ever having any other breed then Poodle.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I love these games!! So hard to choose!

Top 5:
Poodle
Doberman
Vizsla
Boxers
Dogo Argentino

Bottom 5:
Labs
Beagles
Yorkies
Huskys
Pugs

The next two dogs i want are actually another poodle and a vizsla. I have met some nice dogs in my bottom breeds, but i would never own any of them by choice (unless rescue or S.O. wanted one).


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Favorites:
1. Chow Chow. They're just my perfect breed Well bred, of course..which are entirely different than the BYB dogs.
2. Poodles (all varieties)
3. Dogue de Bordeaux
4. Brussels Griffon
5. Standard Schnauzer

They last three up there are pretty much tied. We'll probably just stick with actually owning Chows and Poodles though

As far as least favorite, I'm not a fan of anything in the sporting group (I know technically Standard Poodles are sporty, but they're not Labs, lol) and I doubt I'd own a herder. But aside from Labs, I'm don't really have breeds I could call least favorite...just dogs I won't own.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Fav
Poodle
Old English Sheepdog
Bouvier
English Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Westies

Least
Cockers
Basset Hound
Dalmatian
Akita
GSD

Mostly to do with ease of training and personalities.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best
1 Poodle
2 Doberman
3 Pomeranian
4 Chihuahuas
5 Bichon

Least
1 Corgi
2 Border Collie
3 Lab
4 Daschund
5 Goldens


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gosh, this is so hard! I love dogs! Poodles are my favorite, I think because my Mindy (my childhood mini) was such a great pet. In fact, I didn't realize so many people were "non-poodle" people; but, that is a whole other subject!

This is hard for me, because, based on looks ALONE; I am loving so many terrier breeds. Cairns, Jack Russells, Yorkies, Westies, mutts that have that "bedhead" look (I think Fluffyspoos may have called it!  But, I don't know that their personalities would be good for me. I am also liking Italian Greyhounds, again based on looks alone!

We looked into Havanese, because we need an allergy/kid friendly dog. They can kind of have that terrier "look."

I had 2 German Shepherds that I adored, but, they were so HAIRY!!!! So, for the intelligence, non-shed, can do fun things with the fur, and a number of other reasons, POODLE.

On my least favorite list:

Pit Bulls
Bulldogs
Basset Hound
Any huge, very slobbery dog
labs are "okay" but not for me


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My lists are based off of temperaments of dogs that I've met. I never let one dog change the way I look at the whole breed, if I went off of looks.. oh I'd have much more different lists, lol. Though, there's not many breeds I find ugly.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

There are so many breeds that I love and so many that I would never have so I'm going to break it down by AKC group:

Favorites
1. Non-sporting..... Poodles
2. Working ...... Dobermans
3. Toy....... Cavalier
4. Sporting...... German Wirehair
5. Terrier..... Australian
6. Hound..... Saluki
7. Herding..... tie between Aussie and Beaceron
8. Miss....... would not have any of them

Would never have
1. Non-Sporting...... Shar Pei
2. Working..... (so many I would not have) Neapolitan Mastiff
3. Toy.... (hard because I really like them all) English Toy Spaniel
4. Sporting...... tie between Lab and Golden
5. Terrier..... Bedlington 
6. Hound..... Fox Hound
7. Herding..... Old English


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> mutts that have that "bedhead" look


Grimm says the bedhead look is all the rage


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Favorite
1. Poodle
2. Chinese crested
3. Boxer
4. Doberman
5. Rhodesian Ridgeback

Least Favorite
1. German Shepherd
2. Schnauzer
3. Chihuahua
4. Afghan hound/Greyhound/Saluki/Whippet
5. Min Pin


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

grab said:


> Grimm says the bedhead look is all the rage


Grimm, I've got a special place in my heart for dogs like you!!! Does Grimm shed? Tell me about his personality! He is ADORABLE!!!! 

My daughter has allergies, and my kids are so young. Most of the terriers I like are not a good mix with little ones. And, I keep hearing about that "tough" terrier temperament! I don't know how "tough" I am ! LOL They are definitely on my "someday" list!!!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

He doesn't shed. He did slightly as a pup, but once his adult coat started coming in, it stopped..which is weird. He's part Shih Tzu, but no clue what the rest of him is made of. He's not terriery at all, aside from the ability to play for quite some time. No prey drive, not bossy. Just a happy, happy dog


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Favorites (no particular order):
Miniature Schnauzer
Poodle (Miniature, Toy)
Scottie
Westie
Samoyed

Don't see myself owning these:
Pit Bull
Pug
Chihuahua
Shih Tzu
Chinese crested
Boxer
Chow Chow


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

This is fun!
My top three are really a tie
Greyhound
Poodle 
Rough Collie (I love poodles, but actually think my favorite dog visually is a rough collie).

I'd also like
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Australian Shepherd

Can't see myself owning
Bulldog
German Shepherd - hate what they are doing to the breed's hind legs
Shar Pei
Chinese Crested
Husky


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

How fun! It's a struggle to keep the favourites to five.

Breeds I would like to own:

Poodle
Golden Retriever
Malinois
Doberman
Vizsla

Breeds I can't see myself every owning:

Pit bull
Akita
Chow
Spitz
Mastiff

It is interesting to me, though, how I can meet one fine example of a breed I never considered before, or thought I knew something about, and change my mind entirely.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My top five are:
Standard Poodles
Whippets
Saluki
Papillion
German shorthaired Pointer

Least Favourites:
Bulldogs
Border Collies
Old English
Shar Pei
Chows


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fav
1. Pit bull
2. Cane Corso
3. Bull Mastiff
4.Great Dane
5. Boxer

Least
1. Borzoi (and any sight houng except Afghan hounds)
2. Wheaton terrier
3. Any type of hound 
4. Shihtzu
5. pug


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Top and Bottom 5*

This is tough to narrow down but here I go...

Top
1. Poodle(since Biscuit joined our family they get number one, never would have thought they'd be my favorite before him though!) Any size except toy and only because my children are younger.
2. Beagle, special place in my heart thanks to Skippy, my first dog 
3. Boxer-another special place thanks to Hobbes, so patient with children.
4. Aussie
5. Wheaten Terrier

Bottom
1. Brittany Spaniel-maybe I've only met poorly bred ones but the two I knew pretty well were just so forgive me-dumb!
2. Pug
3. Chihuahua
4. Jack Russell terrier-again, the ones I've met were so spazzy.
5. English Bulldog

Although, give me a chance to met any of dog especially a well bred one and I'd probably change my mind!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Top 5:
Bichon
Poodle
Cocker Spaniel
Dane
Border collie

Bottom 5:
chihuahua
yorkie
shihtzu
beagle
pit bull


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmmm, this is hard

I might do the same as cbrand, and do it by groups lol

Favourites

1. Toys - Affenpinscher
2. Terrier - Smooth Fox Terrier
3. Gundogs - Too many ... American Cocker/Irish Setter/Lagotto/Pointer/Vizsla/GWP/Gordon Setter
4. Hound - Afghan Hound/Pharaoh Hound/Greyhound/Saluki
5. Working -Bearded Collie ♥/Briard
6. Utility -Dobermann/Akita/Giant Schnauzer
7. Non Sprt. -Standard/Miniature/Toy Poodle

Least Favourites

1. Toys - Bichon -Most of them actually
2. Terrier - Most of them
3. Gundogs - Clumber Spaniel/Golden Retriever/Labrador
4. Hound - Basset Hound -I like most hounds
5. Working -GSD/Belgian Shepherds/Puli/Komondor/Corgis 
6. Utility -Mastiffs fullstop/Dogue de Bordeaux/
7. Non Sprt. -Bulldog !/Peruvian Hairless dogs/Shih Tzu/Tibetan Spaniels


As a general rule, I do not like Brachycephalic Dogs... the panting does my head in!
as well, I do not like Big Heavy Dogs...
I like Fine sleek dogs, that have power, but are not too HUGE lol.. nice fine heads, with a few exceptions.


----------

